# IBD in Vizsla maybe? Or what else is there?



## ebuchanan (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi All,
Over the years I've lurked and learned my answers - so thanks for being here! Today I am hoping someone can provide some new ideas for our 9yo Vizsla, Figo. 

About 3 months ago he started pooping in the house (which he never did as we got him at 10 wks already potty trained). My parents were visiting off and on for about 2 months with their 13+yo Vizsla and it seemed like after each time they visited our V would poop in their room or the hallway by their room or near the chairs where they sat at the dinner table. So I chalked it up to some weird new marking behavior. But... then after they left to snowbird themselves back north Figo took a turn for the worse. It was like he had no ability to maintain his bowels....at all. He would go in his sleep, on the couch while we were all sitting together watching TV, you name it.

Off to the vet we went. We had a round of de-worming and antibiotics and the all out assault he was waging on my furniture improved - he was at least now getting the job done outside. We also had a blood panel done (CBC I believe) which all came back normal from what the vet shared - a fecal as well which she said was normal. Hm.

So I shared with her that while he was better, he really wasn't better. The poor guy strains so hard to go potty and when he goes it is diarrhea - soft serve. She brought me in and we did another round of blood tests and put him on Royal Canin gastro. (I'm getting to my question, I promise). The blood test now said that he was really low on Folic Acid so he is now on a supplement of 400 micrograms a day. He gets no treats now, just the Royal Canin... we took about 1 full week to transition to the new food.

The Question(s)
Based on the fact that he still has yellow soft serve and lots of straining to go... 
A) would that be consistent with only being on the new food for almost 2 weeks? when do they typically "adjust"
B) would the fact that he was tested for allergies years ago with some indication of a mild chicken allergy (Royal Canin gastro has chix meal) be causing him an issue (he was previously on lamb & rice)?
C) my instincts are telling me there is something else going on here like IBD maybe, am I crazy - my husband thinks I'm poop obsessed?

What are the other tests I should be asking the vet to do from those who've been down this road?

Thank you!!!
Erin


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While it could be IBD, and I know you said your vet did a fecal. But what all did she test for in the fecal? Giardia and Coccidia would be things that I hope she included. After any antibiotics, you need to give the dog a probiotics. Not having good bacteria in the stomach can be a problem. Anal glands if they weren't checked. The chicken may also not be helping, maybe mix cooked ground beef and rice with the food and see if it helps. Pure canned pumpkin can also help firm up the stool, but you still need to find the underlying problem. 
Welcome to the forum, wish it was under better circumstances.
Deb.


----------



## ebuchanan (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Texas Red - we're in Texas too! 

I have been thinking I need to "dig in" to that fecal test with the Vet a bit more  . She spoke very surface level about it at the time, and I think there is more there to consider. 

Thanks, Erin


----------



## ebuchanan (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought I would stop back and just quickly update for readers in the future. 

Since that post we've had more accidents and "poo" problems. And I'd noticed more weight loss. In his peak 2 years ago he weighed 65lbs and at our most recent visit he weighed 49 lbs - given he weighed near 60 when we moved to Texas - that's almost a 20% loss in 9 months. We finally decided it was time for more tests. They gave us really 3 options - 1. Xrays, 2. Ultrasound or 3. Scoping/Biopsys. XRays might show if there was an obstruction causing the issue. Ultrasound might show if there was an obstruction and/or if there are masses (cancer) or if the intestines are inflamed. The Scoping/Biopsys would tell us essentially all of the above with greater reliability and accuracy - and cost. 

We decided to do the ultrasound. Outcome was that he has inflammation in his intestines - better known as Inflammatory Bowel Disease...which is what I had been expecting.

He's now been on Metronizol (spelling?), Folic Acid, Probiotics and Prednisone twice a day, Royal Canin hydrolyzed hypo allergenic food and getting pumpkin or sweet potato mixed in for a little something special.

We're seeing some progress with this approach, when we saw a good poo the other day my husband and I celebrated similar to how we celebrated when our daughter (who had eating challenges) took her first big bite of food on her own! The sweet sense of accomplishment in the face of challenges!

In the meantime my poor brother lost his baby Osa, his 10 year old Neufy! Love you Osa baby!!


----------



## cuperh (Apr 23, 2015)

How funny that I just registered an account to ask about the same problem! Our Cuper is 3 years old and has struggled with his digestive tract his whole life. Last month, he got so sick, wouldn't eat and had the runs, just like your dog. After all the same tests we decided to do an endocsopy (thank goodness we have health insurance for our boy) and he also has inflammatory bowel. He has been on Royal Canin HA for almost a year because we were thinking allergies, just like you, and pred. It's been several weeks and, although we are weaning off the steroids, nothing is helping. We have two vets working with us and I trust them both but I'm at the end of my rope. He does not have accidents in the house, we are lucky there, but I just want this to be over! His stool is full of mucus, the steroids are turning him into a zombie eating machine and he has to pee ALL THE TIME. I'll try the pumpkin if you have had luck with that...we are trying to mix his dry food with Science Diet ZD to see if that works. (I should mention that he had good poop for ONE WEEK...it was glorious and then we went back to the soft serve...and I wondered to the vet if the ZD was what was helping so we are doing a trial) but I just don't know what to do anymore.

I should also mention that this causes me great anxiety because our last V had chronic pancreatitis and I nursed him for 3 years. It was awful. So sickness in our dogs makes me pretty stressed out. 

Does anyone else have any experience with IBD that might be able to help? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Have either of you considered alternative diets to kibble? I started my now 2 year old dog on a diet of raw meat, bones, organs, and veggies at 5.5 months because I was tired of dealing with indigestion, bloody diarrhea, and a UTI. The change was pretty much immediate and she's had no diet related issues since. I've heard of numerous cases of dogs with far more serious health issues, including IBD, improving greatly after being fed a natural diet. If that's something either of you are interested in, I'd be happy to walk you through it as it seems strange at first.


----------

